# Endo says I'm not responding to meds.



## jen4444 (Oct 21, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's 6 years ago with very high antibody levels >1300. Since then I have seen about 4 different endocrinologists who only look at TSH. My TSH has been stable at times but I never felt well, mostly fatigue among other hypo symptoms. A few months ago my TSH dropped really low 0.1 and I felt terrible. It's slowly coming back up. Just found a new endo who seems to look at the whole picture. Yesterday I had my second appointment with her, and got my labs:

Meds for last 2 months:
Levothyroxine 75mcg
Cytomel 5mcg x 2

TSH = 0.653
Free T4 = 0.89
TPO (Ab) = >600
Free T3 = 2.7

My new endo says that I am not responding to the meds as I should. I told her my symptoms were fatigue and difficulty sleeping. Her advice was to switch to Synthroid 88mcg, and take Cytomel once per day. She says the antibody levels will stay high until the thyroid gland is destroyed. Any advice?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jen4444 said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's 6 years ago with very high antibody levels >1300. Since then I have seen about 4 different endocrinologists who only look at TSH. My TSH has been stable at times but I never felt well, mostly fatigue among other hypo symptoms. A few months ago my TSH dropped really low 0.1 and I felt terrible. It's slowly coming back up. Just found a new endo who seems to look at the whole picture. Yesterday I had my second appointment with her, and got my labs:
> 
> Meds for last 2 months:
> Levothyroxine 75mcg
> ...


I think that you are responding. I think that perhaps you need to go up to about 15 mcg. of Cytomel per day. Or at least 12.5 mcg.. You can split the pill. This is with your doctor's approval, of course.

Your FT4 looks okay for it is naturally suppressed when taking T3 and your TSH looks good. I can't really tell about the FT3 with out a range but my guess is that it is below mid-range. I am not fond of guessing and would prefer to have the range.

If the above is true, you are simply undermedicated.

Also you would want to check your ferritin level.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

I also don't agree about the antibodies staying high. Suppressing the TSH usually quiets the antibodies down. I say "usually" and..............I am not a doctor.

Are you physically active and if so, to what extent?

Also, have you had a sonogram or a RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to rule out irregularities that could point to cancer? TPO is high and "sometimes" that is suggestive of cancer.


----------

